# Dust Collection question, yes another one.



## toddbg (Dec 21, 2013)

I currently have a shop vac with a dust deputy cyclone attached, it works pretty well but I'd like to upgrade or centralize for additional tools as I build out shared workbenches and spaces.

I also was gifted the Jet AFS-1000B which I'm going to hang from the ceiling.

I have a 2.5'x2.5'x10 space to put something in as long as I don't have to access it often.
My plan was to put one of my rolling platforms in front of it (clamp rack, lathe?) and roll that out of the way when I need to change the chip bin.

I was thinking of getting the rockler wall hanging dust right 650 CFM with the canister filter and a cyclone collector.
Then plumb in a length down one wall to connect to the various tools and possibly a drop from the ceiling in the middle of the garage to connect out to the tablesaw and router table bench.

Keep in mind I am a hobbyist and mainly am making various cabinets for the house, small boxes and picture frames.
All of my tools are pretty much benchtop machines.
eventually will add in a benchtop drum sander and benchtop planer.

Is this worth doing or am I better off rolling the shopvac around?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

My suggestion would be to consider at a least a 1.5 HP DC, such as the Jet 1100. One killer to this idea is that I'm fairly certain the footprint of it is larger than 2.5×2.5.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The Rockler unit has bad reviews. Possibly too much expected from it, but it is very low CFM. Try to squeeze in a jet with pleated filter.


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

In my opinion a 650 cfm unit is a waste of money. By the time you get to the machine, the actual cfm is about useless. I've tried to get by with the shop vac and cyclone route. I found it to be completely inadequate. I found a Delta 50-850 on Craigslist for a great buy, and will never work without a DC again. Space is going to confine you, but it's important enough to make it work. I altered mine to work with a cyclone and Winn filter. If you are making cabinets, you are running a lot of wood past blades, and creating a LOT of dust. You get a planer, and sander and nothing short of 1.5 hp will do. I'm not up on all the safety considerations, and frankly think that some of the zealots are overly concerned, but your machines will work better without all the dust, your finish work will be better, your house will be cleaner. As for the health concern, I know I feel better (allergies) when the air in the shop is cleaner, and that takes moving a LOT of dust filled cfm's through a 1 micron filter.


----------



## toddbg (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, do you know of any designs that would work for the space?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Honestly, you might better off getting one of the larger Shop Vac's and rolling it around. Take a look at flow and vacuum numbers on shop vacs, you might be surprised at what you can get. Worst case, you have a really good shop vac for smaller equipment and need to get something bigger later.

Speaking from experience, you can go down the rabbit hole a long way on DC, spend a lot of money, and eat up lots of space, but still wind up with more dust in the shop than you might expect.

Check Clear-Vue and Oneida for ideas.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The CFM of shop vac's, like the HP, are vastly over rated. Look at the Oneida mini dust gorilla, it is listed at 30×36" footprint. Maybe you can alter the legs if needed. Or raise the machine above the floor and extend the pipe to the drum.


----------



## toddbg (Dec 21, 2013)

What do you guys think of the Grizzly G0703. G0860, or the G0861?
Or the rebadged Shop Fox W1823 or W1868


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

I fit mine in a space pretty close to,what you are saying. It's a Frankenstein for sure, but it works!


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry! This is better


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

It's not a beauty contest. As long as it works. It would work much better without the flex. Steel duct will improve air flow.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Assuming you only run one dust producing tool at a time, 650 CFM may or may not be enough for your tools.

However, the rated 650 CFM will be less when you add the cyclone and any hose/ducting, and any flow resistance from the dust producer itself. Rockler does not provide a flow curve of CFM vs pressure, or specify at what pressure it will draw 650 CFM. The blower motor is only 3/4 HP, which makes me very suspicious of the pressure at which it will actually move 650 CFM, let alone with any dust loading in the filter, or pressure drop in the ducting and cyclone. The canister filter is not HEPA rated. Is the space you have allocated for it reasonably close to all of your dust producers?

If you want to add a cyclonic separator to a similar, larger wall mount collector, you may also consider the 1.5HP, 1250 CFM (again, @ unknown pressure), but its canister filter is also not HEPA rated, and it (and the canister filter) are more expensive than your suggested solution.

For comparison, an Oneida 1.5 HP Mini Gorilla cyclone collector with HEPA filter is rated at 580 CFM

```
2" H2O, and 250 CFM
```
 8" H2O (the curve is posted on Oneida's website), at the cyclone inlet. At 28" x 25" x 65", it will easily fit in your allocated space, and can roll out of there if desired. However, it is also considerably more expensive, and may not be within your budget. Per Felder's specifications, it will handle a Hammer A3-41 16" planer/jointer, though it's 22 gallon bin may fill up fairly quickly planing or face jointing 16" wide boards. So you don't need gobs of CFM (at pressure!) to handle most tools one at a time. However, planers/jointers produce fairly little dust and lots of shavings, which are easy to collect with less airflow than, say, dust from a sander.

Something else to consider… Depending on what is on the other side of the wall onto which you want to mount the Rockler collector, sound/vibration transmission through the wall may be a concern.

Andy


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

> ... Look at the Oneida mini dust gorilla, it is listed at 30×36" footprint. Maybe you can alter the legs if needed. ...
> 
> - ibewjon


The Mini Gorilla specs show 28" x 24.75", but the diagram ( https://www.oneida-air.com/amfile/file/download/file_id/276/product_id/1978/ ) on page 7 indicates it could be more or less than that, depending on how it is oriented.

Andy


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

That foot print is going to be tough. Going as vertical as possible with a Jet 1100 or Delta 50-850 might be the best choice. I only suggest those cuz I'm in the market for a used one myself. I've seen a few Jet 1100RCs up for sale with remote and upgraded filter for around 400-450.

I feel your pain using the shop vac cyclone tho. It used to be adequate until the planer and router table showed. Neither of those seem to care too much if its hooked up or not.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Another vote for a vertical set up like this:









Jet DC1100 Blower sitting on a SDD


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

^^^ This is pretty much how i envision mine looking except a 55 gal drum underneath cuz im lazy.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> ^^^ This is pretty much how i envision mine looking except a 55 gal drum underneath cuz im lazy.
> 
> - sansoo22


I was going to go with a larger drum but was worried about dumping a full drum into the city garbage can. 
I have built it so that I can move to a larger drum if needed by removing the little stand I cobbled together but so far the little drum is working well.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The 30×36 might be including the filter, not only the base.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

> The 30×36 might be including the filter, not only the base.
> 
> - ibewjon


In the figure in the manual, the 28" dimension includes the filter, but from one orientation only. The triangular base is 24.75" between casters. Using a scale/ruler/divider on a printed copy of that page, one could get pretty close to the other dimensions.

Andy


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

> Another vote for a vertical set up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You will be way ahead with any of those Grizzly/Shopfox units versus the Rockler you were considering.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Another vote for a vertical set up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Out through a 6" dryer vent in the flowerbeds in the front yard. 









No visible dust either so it looks like the SDD is doing it's job.
My shop/garage is not insulated and very well ventilated so no issues with sending my shop air outside.
I call it "Climate Controlled". Whet ever the climate is out side controls the climate inside. 

I have made one modification since this pic was taken in I no longer use HVAC pipe to vent outside. It roared like a jet engine outside. I now use 6" flexible insulated duct work. From the outside it sounds just like a dryer running. My neighbor said he can't even hear it so that was a good mod in my book.


----------



## toddbg (Dec 21, 2013)

> Another vote for a vertical set up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, definitely something to consider.
I have a Grizzly 2 hp single stage DC (G1029) that was gifted to me, problem is that where I need to put everything is on the other side of the garage and does not have 220v service.


----------



## teetomterrific (May 30, 2017)

> What do you guys think of the Grizzly G0703. G0860, or the G0861?
> Or the rebadged Shop Fox W1823 or W1868
> 
> - toddbg


These short cone cyclones, G0703, G0860, or the G0861, are not as efficient as a long cone. They tend to put a lot more dust through the filter from all the reviews I have read. The G0440 has a much longer cone and likely will be a better choice for the 2HP and under range of options. Personally I own a G0442 5HP cyclone but I have a 24'x36' shop and it makes more sense for my range of tools. I actually just finished up installing the last of the spiral pipe in my DC plan. I recommend The Blastgate Company for spiral pipe and fittings. The have very good pricing compared to a lot of places I checked into. However if you are just starting out you can do like I did for years and get a G0548ZP and move it from machine to machine until you are sure about what your long term DC needs are. I bought my GO548 new for $10 less than the G0548ZP sells for now almost 10 years ago and sold it a month ago for $450.

This is my shop showing the 8" main trunk coming through the wall from my external DC shed and some of the 6" branches going to machines.









This is my external DC shed with the G0442.









All told to build the external shed, install the DC and install all the spiral pipe and fittings took 8 months worth of weekends, holidays and a couple vacation days.


----------



## toddbg (Dec 21, 2013)

@teetomterrific - your setup looks awesome!
Thank you for the links as well.


----------

